# Attesting



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

What does this process involve?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There has been loads of posts about this subject and I believe you will find information on what the process involves for most Western countries in some of the older threads - just do a search. A lot will depend on which country issued your documents.


----------



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

It is an English certificate and I am a Brit


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As Maz said, numerous discussions on this before.

To cut it short, you will need to get the certificate attested first by a notary public or solicitor, then attested at the Foreign and Commonwealth office, finally at the UAE embassy in London. This is of course presuming you are still in the UK.

All 3 stages involve a cost. Not sure about the notary public, but the FCO I think is £27 per document and the UAE embassy £20 per document, plus an additional £10 if you want it the same day


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've actaully posted this info about a dozen times before but here goes...

You need to take your certificate for your highest qualification for them to notarise it - 60 pounds + Vat per doc
After that, take it to the Foreign & Commonwelath office - they are in Milton Keynes so you depending on where you are, you might need to send your docs by post - 27 pounds per doc
Finally, take it to UAE embassy in London - 20 pounds per doc; 30 pounds if you want it on the same day, else it takes 3 working days. This process can also be done by post. No appointment is required if you decide to go in person but be prepared for the queue!

All good notaries can complete all of the above process on your behalf. I was quoted 100 + VAT per doc (daylight robbery!). You will have no probs doing it all on your own!


----------



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all help

My company have asked for me to send my certificate to them directly, so it seems they will get it attested. Is this typical?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, I presume perhaps they think it has already been attested, or do they just want to see that you do have a certificate/degree etc.

It is much easier to have all the attesting done, while you are still in the country where the certificate was issued.

I know, that with our company, we expect people to have it done before they arrive -


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> No, I presume perhaps they think it has already been attested, or do they just want to see that you do have a certificate/degree etc.
> 
> It is much easier to have all the attesting done, while you are still in the country where the certificate was issued.
> 
> I know, that with our company, we expect people to have it done before they arrive -


I agree! You need to send them the attested copies!The attestaion process needs to be completed in the UK otherwise it will cost you an arm and a leg to send everything back home to get all done and it will delay the residence visa process!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

You lot are too helpful... 
I'd have insisted people read the forum first, as there's so much useful information already in here.



Maz25 said:


> I've actaully posted this info about a dozen times before but here goes...
> 
> You need to take your certificate for your highest qualification for them to notarise it - 60 pounds + Vat per doc
> After that, take it to the Foreign & Commonwelath office - they are in Milton Keynes so you depending on where you are, you might need to send your docs by post - 27 pounds per doc
> ...


£100/doc? How do they survive...(£60+£27+£20=£107) 
I've just been quoted £167, which includes notary (£50), FCO (£27) & UAE Embassy (£30) + Courier/Agency fee (£60).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> You lot are too helpful...
> I'd have insisted people read the forum first, as there's so much useful information already in here.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that would be £207+. The £100 would have been over and above the cost of the attestation and legalisation fee. They were effectively trying to charge me £100 + VAT for two 31p stamps to send off the docs!!! They even came up with some rubbish about the UAE embassy only accepting corporate cheques. They didn't seem to have a problem with my £20 note though!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah...that is close to robbery. 
At least in my case, they can claim the fee covers courier and delivery outside of London.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Original Document*

Or can you just send a certified copy?


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> No, I presume perhaps they think it has already been attested, or do they just want to see that you do have a certificate/degree etc.
> 
> It is much easier to have all the attesting done, while you are still in the country where the certificate was issued.
> 
> I know, that with our company, we expect people to have it done before they arrive -


Hello fellow Aussie - needing urgent help if you can!? 
Mortgage papers from Oz need notarising. Consultate ph not answering all am & desperate to get dox witnessed urgently for returning to Oz today if possible. Can you suggest a solicitor or barrister (hopefully Australian) that is working today that I could call? (Still trying to work out how to send new post) (
Kind regards.


----------

